# 2003 Burstner A747-2



## 115930 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello!
Me and my partner have a 2003 burstner A747, we were told when we bought it that it had a fresh water and a waster water tank. We have no problems with the fresh water, but have issues with the waste.

1 - Where is the waste tank on the vehicle?

2 - I have found the shut off/open valve but even when turn horizontally (closed) the waste still pours out as if it would when opened. I have purchased a wastehog, but it is a pain to align with the waste pipe as there is not much room in which to position the waste hog.

These questions may seem dumb, but i would be grateful if anyone could let me know why this fault might be occuring.
Thanks
Happy motorhoming everyone


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps you are not turning the valve far enough?
Remove the valve, its possibly secured with a jubilee clip, and examine it in a more convenient situation.
PS. I don't know where the waste tank is but 2mins crawling around underneath should answer that......if it is underneath the van?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi I have looked at a Burstner A747-2 but never crawled under it, but I think the tanks are between the double floor. Maybe the valve needs replacing, ours is plastic so it might be turning and not doing anything.  I'm sure someone will put you right that owns one. Bob.


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

go to www.burstnerclub.org.uk and ask a member. cheers maurice


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The link isn't working for me??


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

If you lift the cushion from the forward facing bench seat, there are 2 x flaps. The tank is under the one to the left as you look at it. There is a big inspection screw cap located on the top of the tank here. If you unscrew this cap there is a small chain about 2ft in length with a small (1cm diameter) sink like plug on the end. It could be that this plug is not in place :wink: . Just refit it like you would any normal sink plug. 

The valve for the waste tank is located to the right in the battery compartment. You can also operate the valve inside from under the bench seat right side flap. This turns a quarter of a turn to either open or close. Make sure it is closed properly. From memory, as you look at it from the battery compartment closed is i think at 12 o'clock and open is at 3 o'clock if that makes sense?

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try the link now - edited.


----------

